# Shooting for an Option 40



## FlimsySatsuma (Mar 23, 2009)

Howdy. Just wanted to stop by the Ranger board and introduce myself. As my intro on the Collection Point board states, I'm a former Nasty Girl, currently on the USAR IRR. I served with the FL ARNG from 2003-2006 before transferring to the IRR. My last unit was 1st Platoon, Troop E, 153rd Cav Regiment of the FL ARNG.

Sitting around getting old, going to law school has driven me crazy, apparently. So earlier this year I strolled on over to the Army recruiting station in my town and told them I want to re-up. I'm shooting for an 11X Option 40 contract (which they're telling me I will have to attend the full OSUT at Benning to get, even though I've already done BCT but no worries ;))

I love a challenge and look forward to the opportunity to get to BN. Should be fun, since I'm guessing I'll be one of the older fools down there. :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome, and best of luck to you.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome and good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## FlimsySatsuma (Mar 24, 2009)

Update:

I just sent my packet up to USAREC. We'll see what they have to say. So far it's been an interesting ride. I started the process in Jan. but things got slowed way the hell down when we tried to find my medical records, only to discover that Florida NG had destroyed or lost them. Let me tell you, it is a bitch and a half to recreate medical files. 

But nothing, and that's nothing with a capital N, is going to keep me from this goal of mine to earn a spot with the best.

When I find out the disposition of my packet, I'll post more. 

FS out.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 24, 2009)

I feel for you, I can't even tell you how many times the military lost my medical records. The best part is having to get all the shots all over again


----------



## FlimsySatsuma (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Lord, I cannot WAIT for that. First time I went through, the docs screwed up and gave me too much of something or the other. Don't remember which one, but I do remember the awesome fever I had for seven days after that.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 24, 2009)

you're supposed to have that.


----------

